# It's working out!



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Our new cat, Sandy, has been with us exactly 2 weeks now. She's been through a lot, from dental surgery for a broken fang the day before we took her home to a last-minute spay less than a week later when we found out she was pregnant. We're amazed at how well she's integrated and made friends with our male cat. They're playing together and even licking each other from time to time. Saxon is a little leery of sleeping right next to her, but has tolerated it form time to time.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Aww, here we go again. I'll just put in the link to the album. I still don't know why I can't post photos.
http://www.catforum.com/forum/members/132281-nuliajuk-albums3626-new-addition-picture20410-p1020196.html
http://www.catforum.com/forum/members/132281-nuliajuk-albums3626-new-addition-picture20402-whoareyou-2.html


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Such cute pictures!!



(We don't let Canadians post pictures until March each year.)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, they're just precious! Who's who? 

LOL marie. In case they give the other pics frostbite, no doubt.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok, wait. For some reason, I only saw the first two pics at first. Is Sandy's coloring a little lighter than Saxon's? Did you make that bodysuit? So cute!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, so glad everything is going so well!


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

They are both so cute!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Great photos! Glad they are so companionable!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh man, are they ever cute!!! It's just the best you can hope for when they bond like that right away and love each other. Two of my cats are like that, and it just melts my heart. They are both gorgeous. And I love a cat in jammies


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

spirite said:


> Oh my goodness, they're just precious! Who's who?
> 
> LOL marie. In case they give the other pics frostbite, no doubt.


Sandy is the smaller one with the white toes. She's a little over half the size of Saxon.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

howsefrau32 said:


> Oh man, are they ever cute!!! It's just the best you can hope for when they bond like that right away and love each other. Two of my cats are like that, and it just melts my heart. They are both gorgeous. And I love a cat in jammies


That was meant to be a post-surgical garment. It didn't work, she quickly figured out how to wiggle out of it. 
We're calling her Miss Adventure right now.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am so freakin' jealous! Another thread with cats that love each other! I can't seem to adopt a cat without the rest of them being upset FOREVER about it. At best they agree to keep their distance - at worst they attack each other behind my back (when they know I can't do anything about it). You are so fortunate you were able to get two that like each other right off the bat. My advice is don't press your luck with a 3rd!!. =D

((shakes head in disbelief!))


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

They look like such a sweet pair!!! Are they quite the handful when they wake up?


----------

